# Bday pics & Westminster For Lush



## Ljilly28

Lush has her own facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/MissPlushie


----------



## tobysmommy

Happy Birthday, Lushie, and best of luck at Westminster!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

We are so excited for you, Lushie and everyone involved with her! Happy Birthday sweet girl!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Happy 2nd Birthday Miss Lush! 

Best of luck to you at Westminster, what an honor.


----------



## tippykayak

Incredible! Good luck!


----------



## CStrong73

That is so cool! I love watching Westminster on TV. Will have to look out for Lushie. I just spent 20 minutes on her FB page at work. Uh Oh! LOL!


----------



## solinvictus

Happy Birthday Beautiful Girl! She is amazing. I hope that you both have a grand time at Westminster.

Way to go Lush!!!!!


----------



## 2golddogs

Happy Birthday to your sweet girl Lush!! How exciting to be going to Westminster. Good luck!!


----------



## cubbysan

Happy Birthday and how exciting!!!! 

It has been so much fun fun following Lush.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Enjoy and have fun under the bright lights of NYC!!


----------



## OutWest

That is so exciting! I hope you'll post a link to the Golden judging afterward. I think someone usually does. But it would be fun to see Lushie doing her thing....


----------



## Dallas Gold

I am beyond excited for Lushie, Jenn and you! I am thrilled for Harborview dogs everywhere. Lushie and you worked so hard for this! We will have a forum watch party for Lushie!


----------



## Megora

You have to let us know what color her handler is wearing and I'll keep an eyeball out for her when I watch the golden judging (I think you can watch it on the website?).  

Wouldn't it be nice if an actual dog wins this year?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Happy birthday Lushie. And huge congrats Jill. I'm so thrilled for you!


----------



## Tahnee GR

Happy Birthday, Lushie! Jill, you are going to have so much FUN at Westminster  I haven't been in a while but I just loved going!


----------



## TheZ's

Wow! How exciting. The last few years I've been thinking of going but maybe this year I'll actually make the trek into NYC. Would love to see Lushie and the other Goldens.


----------



## inge

How exciting! Good luck!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Happy birthday, Lush, and great good luck in NYC! Jill, that will be so exciting for you


----------



## hollyk

Happy Birthday. Can't wait to see Lush shine in NYC.
What a girl!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

So very happy and excited for you and the Lushie Plushie!  Maddie and I will be cheering her on and waiting for the updates in February!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Happy Happy Birthday Lushie! knock em dead at Westminster! Cant wait to see her in action! You must be so excited! I liked her page..cant wait to get even more updates on this special girl!


----------



## AlanK

Big happy birthday Miss Lushie. Knock em dead in NY.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Happy Second Lushie...you are absolutely beautiful!!! And WOW, Westminster, doesn't get much better than that. Congratulations!!!

Pete


----------



## Max's Dad

Congratulations! Will be rooting for Lushie!


----------



## Ljilly28

Megora said:


> You have to let us know what color her handler is wearing and I'll keep an eyeball out for her when I watch the golden judging (I think you can watch it on the website?).
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if an actual dog wins this year?


Yes, lol, she went on a 5 mile ocean hike with me today instead of to the Hamburg shows. Bad for the coat, good for the soul! 

Her handler is a recognizable guy if you watched the video last year, bc he won goldens and the year before too.


----------



## Ljilly28

Tahnee GR said:


> Happy Birthday, Lushie! Jill, you are going to have so much FUN at Westminster  I haven't been in a while but I just loved going!


My mom is flying to NY with me, which I am excited about.


----------



## Ljilly28

TheZ's said:


> Wow! How exciting. The last few years I've been thinking of going but maybe this year I'll actually make the trek into NYC. Would love to see Lushie and the other Goldens.


That would be so cool. I love meeting GRF people in real life, and connecting a face to the cyber person.


----------



## vcm5

Woohoo!! Yay Lushie!! Is there a way we can watch online?


----------



## sameli102

Wow! that is so exciting, so happy for you all. I did not know she was born on my husbands birthday.....he got a steak too Now I see why she is so special!! I can't wait, hope we get to see that segment on tv.


----------



## Nairb

Congratulations! Sounds like quite an honor. What did you have to do to be invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ljilly28

vcm5 said:


> Woohoo!! Yay Lushie!! Is there a way we can watch online?


Yes, I think it will on be online at the westminster website.


----------



## Megora

I cringe asking, but how much was the entry fee?  Considering the event it probably was more than $28.....


----------



## stan and ollie

One day late but Happy Birthday Lushie, I'm sure you had a wonderful day.
Going to Westminster, how cool is that, congratulations! I am 90% sure I will be there if I can figure out the best way to the Piers.


----------



## Ljilly28

stan and ollie said:


> One day late but Happy Birthday Lushie, I'm sure you had a wonderful day.
> Going to Westminster, how cool is that, congratulations! I am 90% sure I will be there if I can figure out the best way to the Piers.


That is great. I will be thrilled to see a friendly familiar face!


----------



## Ljilly28

Lol, the entry fee is not too bad- 75 dollars. For Plushie, it is in hopes of getting her exposed to the hulabaloo while she is young with such great handling and guidance. That way, when she is fully mature in full coat, and if the judge is ever just right, she may go again. That will depend if the time comes she does her SDHF, and if Karen feels she is just right & just ready. I will not miss bathing her twice a week and working with her every day at 5 am before teaching once this is over, but I am very proud of her and what a little pro she has become.


----------



## Ljilly28

Once you have a CH, you are free to enter. However, it is a longshot/cinderella story if you have not finished GCH, done the requisite advertising, placed/won in the groups consistently etc.


----------



## Ljilly28

[/IMG]


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie's bday gift from her friend Judy is a toy that plays "Happy Birthday" when she bats it with her paw. 








[/IMG]


[


----------



## Dallas Gold

You can tell the toy has her attention!! Good girl Lushie!!


----------



## Ljilly28

She played it for 60 minutes. That is a lot of Happy Birthday To You


----------



## Nairb

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie's bday gift from her friend Judy is a toy that plays "Happy Birthday" when she bats it with her paw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> [


LOL. Bella would rip the candles off that thing within 10 minutes.


----------



## Ljilly28

The toy is still surviving, and someone is carrying it every second. Thank you Judy Chute for the cool gift!


----------



## Wendy427

What a precious girl! Happy Birthday!! And have fun at Westminster! I can't wait to watch it!


----------



## MercyMom

Ljilly28 said:


> Lush has her own facebook page : https://www.facebook.com/MissPlushie


She is such a beauty!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

What an awesome toy, great picture of your beautiful girl. 

Again, best of luck to you and Lushie


----------



## Joanne & Asia

That picture of her and her birthday toy is precious. She is so beautiful and good luck at Westminster!


----------



## Ljilly28

Thanks! She is young, and winning for us would be having a fun time, seeing all the sights for our first benched show, meeting some GRF people in person, and maybe trying to make the cut. I hope to send her again when she is four if the judge is good that year.


----------



## Ljilly28

Lushie winning her 2nd Sporting Group 3 at W Springfield. 

I wish she still had her coat for next week, as she is naked now and blew her pretty coat. Silly girl. It is winter.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beautiful picture, Lushie is stunning.


----------



## TheZ's

She looks beautiful and it sounds like she's really been doing well. Best of luck next week.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Shes still beautiful even with blowing coat! Congrats on the group win! Go lushie..keep up the good work!


----------



## Ljilly28

Bill Nemitz: Path to Westminster goes through Maine, wags say | The Portland Press Herald / Maine Sunday Telegram


----------



## Titan1

Jill and Jennifer... Huge congrats to you ladies and Lushie on your invite. I know you are at the show today and wanted to wish you guys the very best of luck! In our book she is already the winner..Go team LUSHIE!!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

OMG, how cute is Henry in the video in Jill's link...so adorable!


----------



## vcm5

Woohooo!! Go team!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## GoldenMum

Miss Lushie is already a winner Here! Good Girl Lush!


----------



## tobysmommy

Best of luck Miss Lushie! Toby and I will be rooting for you.


----------



## CarlosW9FE

Best of luck to you Lushie. We'll be watching for you.


----------



## Ljilly28




----------



## Oaklys Dad

Lushie looks exhausted after her big time debut. Great experience for her. She is a beauty and will go far for sure.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams

Oh my..she is defintely no worse for wear..lol thats one way to relax! Lol


----------



## Sally's Mom

Wonderful effort, congrats!!


----------



## dexter0125

That's how I relax when I get home from work too. 
She knows how it's done.


Way to go Lushie! You were just beautiful. :heartbeat


----------



## Thalie

Love to Miss Lushie. A great debut among more experienced dogs and I am sure lots of wonderful thing to come.


----------



## Finn's Fan

It would appar that Lush's time in the Big Apple wasn't too traumatic She's lovely and I'll bet it was a great experience along her road to great things!


----------



## OutWest

She look very "chill"! Well done, Lushie!


----------

